
Ask HN: The Future Is Villages - jelliclesfarm
1. Self sustaining ‘bubble’ economies that are networked with bigger bubble clusters.<p>2. The future is villages with population of 10000 people.<p>3. That’s 40 communities of 250 people each. 250 is close to the Dunbar number.<p>4. Ten bubble villages can share resources like hospitals and schools and law enforcement and fire stations..power grids and essential services etc.<p>5. Every bubble cluster grows what it can and manufactures what it can and trade with others.<p>6. Schools and jobs are mostly remote.<p>7. Autonomous transport systems are on two levels..over ground and under ground. Underground is intra city transport. Over ground is for inter city transport. Pavements also can be used for last mile deliveries.<p>8. Housing is high density surrounded by lots of open space. Ratio is 1:2.<p>9. Every bubble cluster village has a canal system. Food is produced in two ways..synthetic food vs more expensive ‘natural’ food. Produce is indoors as well as field grown.<p>10. Outside human habitation, autonomous Ag grows food in industrial Scale for grains, oil, dairy, spices, fodder and fiber.<p>10. Half the world’s land is set aside for habitat and allowed to rewild. Same with marine conservation and regeneration.<p>Ok. Thoughts?
======
gus_massa
> _6\. Schools and jobs are mostly remote_

I guess you forgot kindergarten and primary school. (And probably secondary
school.) I just finished a Zoom video conference while one of my children was
climbing me and other was screaming that wants chocolate milk. (The third one
is old enough to run away from the mess.)

~~~
jelliclesfarm
We can have school houses with children of different ages. Online classes
uploaded on the cloud..maybe zoom sessions with teachers and ten kids asking
questions recorded and uploaded. That way..everyone gets a turn.

Kids can learn when they want and how much they want. According to their
ability and interest. Just pick what interests them most and go in depth or
learn superficially.

School years are not one calender year but 5 years. So kids can learn at their
own pace and have time to educate themselves rather than cram for tests. This
is not to say that we should lower standards. We can still have the same
metrics as we have right now but make it five years instead of one year per
grade.

There can be 2-3 supervising teachers at the school house for doubts tutoring
etc..But older kids also teach the younger kids. The key is to keep the
overall class sizes small and have enough diversity wrt age. I am fond of
250-300 sized groups.

Maybe kids visit the school house twice a week or have school trips or travel.
Children have to learn to be by themselves or with peers their age or kids
slightly older than them as mentors. The further adults get away from kids,
the better it is, IMO.

Child rearing is a full time job. This isn’t to say that parents don’t have a
job. In fact, I think most working parents globally are moonlighting multiple
jobs. Ones that pays and one that is child rearing. I blame feminism that said
that women can do it all. I also blame men who keep making the joint decision
to have children without considering resources.

Schools have become day care centers and nannies for kids. This isn’t an ideal
situation. Sooner we lose that notion, better it would be for the world.

------
megapode
Awful.

Seems like a perfect plan for dystopia.

Bubble cluster x3400b has annexed all bubbles in the pacifc region to firm a
super liberterian bubble.

Bubble z1200a had been euthanising gingers in order to create a pure and
perfect society.

Dunbar village 2430yy has voted against vaccination and euthanised 15 remote
citizens who woulf not comply wth devaccination.

